

Will Anonymous attack wikipedia on deletion of mirrors - SheerazRaza
http://www.geekword.net/wikipedia-wikileaks-mirrors/

======
getonit
One would hope that they'd understand that removing it is nothing against
wikileaks, it's just not the right place for it.

